# Capelli e pelata.



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

A voi donne piace l'uomo coi capelli folti o l'uomo pelato.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A voi donne piace l'uomo coi capelli folti o l'uomo pelato.



Secondo me tu alludi a qualcuno.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Ma che cazzo fai domanda e risposta da solo?


SCUNCIURUTU 2.:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> Ma che cazzo fai domanda e risposta da solo?
> 
> 
> SCUNCIURUTU 2.:rotfl:



Lo hai letto il regolamento?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Lo hai letto il regolamento?



Mi sa di no, altrimenti mica faceva domande così cretine. 


mi dici dove minchia sta scritto che non possa rispondermi da solo, ahh!? dove?!??


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me tu alludi a qualcuno.


Pure secondo me.

Comunque non sono ne i capelli ne la pelata a fare la differenza, se posso dare un parere maschile.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Pure secondo me.
> 
> Comunque non sono ne i capelli ne la pelata a fare la differenza, se posso dare un parere maschile.



Ma si che fa la differenza, eddai. però mica è detto che la differenza sia negativa.

Qualsiasi cosa fa la differenza altrimenti l'estetica cos'è ?


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A voi donne piace l'uomo coi capelli folti o l'uomo pelato.


be'. a me piacciono con i capelli, a meno che non si rasino la testa. in quel caso i capelli ce li hanno ma si rasano e va bene lo stesso.....
e cmq c'e' sempre l eccezione di JB amore mio. che e' pelato


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> be'. a me piacciono con i capelli, a meno che non si rasino la testa. in quel caso i capelli ce li hanno ma si rasano e va bene lo stesso.....
> e cmq c'e' sempre l eccezione di JB amore mio. che e' pelato


a me non piacciono gli uomini con il capello tinto


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Ti stai dando la zappa sui piedi figliolosa, credimi, e tra poco secondo me te ne accorgerai. 

Riguardo invece il nostro rapporto di padre e figlia, devo farti una domanda, lavori alla caritas o al supermercato? vabbè che non cambierebbe nulla..


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si che fa la differenza, eddai. però mica è detto che la differenza sia negativa.
> 
> Qualsiasi cosa fa la differenza altrimenti l'estetica cos'è ?


Penso che i capelli non siano determinanti per l'estetica nel suo complesso. Purtroppo l'estetica è un argomento più complesso. Altrimenti basterebbero dei bei capelli per migliorare la situazione.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me non piacciono gli uomini con il capello tinto


Ahahahahaha........scherzi, ma senon stai scherzando non ti rivolgo più la tastiera.

Come non detto, avevo letto "a me piacciono....". Come ho potuto pensarlo? Non lo so.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Penso che i capelli non siano determinanti per l'estetica nel suo complesso. Purtroppo l'estetica è un argomento più complesso. Altrimenti basterebbero dei bei capelli per migliorare la situazione.



Secondo me anche stavolta stai sbagliando, essere senza capelli di solito fa sembrare più vecchi. quindi la situazione quella che compete l'apparire, la cambia eccome. 

Vabbè ma sono solo opinioni diverse.


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

A me piacciono i capelli, non dico lunghi, ma quasi!
Il moroso ha i boccoli!! :mrgreen:
Ci passerei ore a strafugnarglieli!


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Secondo me anche stavolta stai sbagliando, essere senza capelli di solito fa sembrare più vecchi. quindi la situazione quella che compete l'apparire, la cambia eccome.
> 
> Vabbè ma sono solo opinioni diverse.


Sarà come dici tu, non posso dirlo con certezza perchè io ho i capelli e mi arrivano fin sotto le spalle. Però se devo essere obiettivo ci sono pelati che non sembrano affatto più vecchi, anzi. Proprio perchè non lo ritengo esteticamente determinante.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me non piacciono gli uomini con il capello tinto


Quoto e per rispondere non ho particolari preferenze tra corti lunghi pelata


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me piacciono i capelli, non dico lunghi, ma quasi!
> Il moroso ha i boccoli!! :mrgreen:
> Ci passerei ore a strafugnarglieli!


Fagli la permanente a mappamondo.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> a me non piacciono gli uomini con il capello *tinto*


TINTO, nel senso di non buono?


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Fagli la permanente a mappamondo.


E poi che diventa?!!??


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> A me piacciono i capelli, non dico lunghi, ma quasi!
> Il moroso ha i boccoli!! :mrgreen:
> Ci passerei ore a strafugnarglieli!


perchè tu non hai mai carezzato la mia testa liscia e tonda, soprattutto quand'è rasata fresca.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ahahahahaha........scherzi, ma senon stai scherzando non ti rivolgo più la tastiera.


perchè? è vero. A parte il fatto che a me il capello sale e pepe, sale e basta, sale e pinzimonio piace...
poi il capello tinto e la barba grigia cominciano a litigare dopo le 14:30:singleeye:  inoltre il 90% dei parrucchieri per uomo deve avere saltato la parte del corso sulle tinture, fanno dei colori orripilanti.
e poi c'è il fatto che li portate corti, di solito: la ricrescita si vede dopo una settimana.
Sono pochissimi gli uomini che guadagnano in estetica dalla tintura per capelli.
Anche Liga si è ravveduto.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E poi che diventa?!!??


Diventa 'na cosa impossibile! 
Un giorno un conoscente si ripresenta al lavoro che s'era fatto la permanente in quel modo (si parlava di gusti estetici), non si poteva guardare tanto era ridicolo. Ma era pure un coglione, che te lo dico a fare.


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè tu non hai mai carezzato la mia testa liscia e tonda, soprattutto quand'è rasata fresca.


Grandissima mancanza...


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Ahahahahaha........scherzi, ma senon stai scherzando non ti rivolgo più la tastiera.
> 
> Come non detto, avevo letto "a me piacciono....". Come ho potuto pensarlo? Non lo so.


ah, ok, mi ti stavo già immaginando con un bel 'ala di corvo' su basetta bianca.

poi ognuno è padrone di fare ciò che più lo fa sentire a suo agio, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Diventa 'na cosa impossibile!
> Un giorno un conoscente si ripresenta al lavoro che s'era fatto la permanente in quel modo (si parlava di gusti estetici), non si poteva guardare tanto era ridicolo. Ma era pure un coglione, che te lo dico a fare.


Me lo tengo boccoloso va là!!!


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A voi donne piace l'uomo coi capelli folti o l'uomo pelato.


ma che cosa vorresti che ti rispondessero le donne? 

forse è meglio se vai a pranzo...... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè? è vero. A parte il fatto che a me il capello sale e pepe, sale e basta, sale e pinzimonio piace...
> poi il capello tinto e la barba grigia cominciano a litigare dopo le 14:30:singleeye: inoltre il 90% dei parrucchieri per uomo deve avere saltato la parte del corso sulle tinture, fanno dei colori orripilanti.
> e poi c'è il fatto che li portate corti, di solito: la ricrescita si vede dopo una settimana.
> Sono pochissimi gli uomini che guadagnano in estetica dalla tintura per capelli.
> Anche Liga si è ravveduto.


No, no....concordo, eccome. Leggi addietro, avevo letto male.


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Me lo tengo boccoloso va là!!!


Meglio. State attenti questa estate, non sudate troppo mentre vi azzuffate, altrimenti gli si arruffano a mo' di permanente.


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè? è vero. A parte il fatto che a me il capello sale e pepe, sale e basta, sale e pinzimonio piace...
> poi il capello tinto e la barba grigia cominciano a litigare dopo le 14:30:singleeye: inoltre il 90% dei parrucchieri per uomo deve avere saltato la parte del corso sulle tinture, fanno dei colori orripilanti.
> e poi c'è il fatto che li portate corti, di solito: la ricrescita si vede dopo una settimana.
> Sono pochissimi gli uomini che guadagnano in estetica dalla tintura per capelli.
> Anche Liga si è ravveduto.


il capello nell'uomo deve essere naturale :smile:


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

*Minchia GAS*

ancora vivo? 

cambia il berretto, arriva l'estate, sai.


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Meglio. State attenti questa estate, non sudate troppo mentre vi azzuffate, altrimenti gli si arruffano a mo' di permanente.


Io ora avrò il terrore della permanente...

Una volta l'ho fatta sui miei capelli...mai mai mai più!!!!


----------



## JON (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ah, ok, *mi ti stavo già immaginando con un bel 'ala di corvo' su basetta bianca*.
> 
> poi ognuno è padrone di fare ciò che più lo fa sentire a suo agio, ci mancherebbe.


Pensa te, per un piccolo frainteso guarda dove si era arrivati. Se un giorno mi faccio la tintura tagliatemi la testa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> il capello nell'uomo deve essere naturale :smile:


guardi signora mia con me lei sfonda una porta aperta: per me l'uomo deve essere naturale.
Pulito, curato QB.
Nei capelli, se li ha, al massimo un po' di gel.
A me i depilati, con il capello scolpito, l'occhio ritoccato, perennemente lampadati e col sopracciglio disegnato lasciano molto perplessa.
Non amo che l'uomo mi occupi i cassetti del bagno e ci passi dentro più tempo di me:smile:


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guardi *signora mia *con me lei sfonda una porta aperta: per me l'uomo deve essere naturale.
> Pulito, curato QB.
> Nei capelli, se li ha, al massimo un po' di gel.
> A me i depilati, con il capello scolpito, l'occhio ritoccato, perennemente lampadati e col sopracciglio disegnato lasciano molto perplessa.
> Non amo che l'uomo mi occupi i cassetti del bagno e ci passi dentro più tempo di me:smile:


grazie ma non ho ancora cambiato sesso :smile:
seee vuoi il cesso solo per te? q quando cerco le forbicine per le unghie non le trovo mai perchè non le riponi mai nello stesso cassetto 
DISORDINATA!


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> grazie ma non ho ancora cambiato sesso :smile:
> seee vuoi il cesso solo per te? q quando cerco le forbicine per le unghie non le trovo mai perchè non le riponi mai nello stesso cassetto
> *DISORDINATA!*


è vero.....


----------



## gas (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> è vero.....


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè tu non hai mai carezzato la mia testa liscia e tonda, soprattutto quand'è rasata fresca.


E le conviene continuare a non provare l'esperienza



gas ha detto:


> il capello nell'uomo deve essere naturale :smile:


quoto

ciao:inlove:



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> guardi signora mia con me lei sfonda una porta aperta: per me l'uomo deve essere naturale.
> Pulito, curato QB.
> Nei capelli, se li ha, al massimo un po' di gel.
> A me i depilati, con il capello scolpito, l'occhio ritoccato, perennemente lampadati e col sopracciglio disegnato lasciano molto perplessa.
> Non amo che l'uomo mi occupi i cassetti del bagno e ci passi dentro più tempo di me:smile:


quoto
ma stai lontana dai MIEI uomini


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2014)

m'interessa quel che c'è dentro alla testa piuttosto quel che c'è sopra lo avete già detto?


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (15 Aprile 2014)

JON ha detto:


> Sarà come dici tu, non posso dirlo con certezza perchè io ho i capelli e mi arrivano fin sotto le spalle. Però se devo essere obiettivo ci sono pelati che non sembrano affatto più vecchi, anzi. Proprio perchè non lo ritengo esteticamente determinante.



Ma scusa tu non sei pelato?


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> m'interessa quel che c'è dentro alla testa piuttosto quel che c'è sopra lo avete già detto?


No, perchè avremmo dovuto?:mrgreen:


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> m'interessa quel che c'è dentro alla testa piuttosto quel che c'è sopra lo avete già detto?



il cielo?
piove?


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, perchè avremmo dovuto?:mrgreen:





free ha detto:


> il cielo?
> piove?


che coppia di racchie, ciao


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> m'interessa quel che c'è dentro alla testa piuttosto quel che c'è sopra lo avete già detto?


Ecco, questa è l'essenza. 

Ossequio.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E le conviene continuare a non provare l'esperienza
> 
> 
> quoto
> ...


oh.
qua è tutto tuo, adesso?
che fai, pipì sugli angoli dei 3d?
hai marchiato gli avatar?
tzè.


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che coppia di racchie, ciao


tao tao


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E le conviene continuare a non provare l'esperienza
> 
> *fin qui ci siamo*
> 
> ...


SALLO.


----------



## Nocciola (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh.
> qua è tutto tuo, adesso?
> che fai, pipì sugli angoli dei 3d?
> hai marchiato gli avatar?
> tzè.


Sbri mi fai morire con ste uscite


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> che coppia di racchie, ciao



sei bella te con quelle spalle da pipistrello e i guanti per lavare i piatti!


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2014)

free ha detto:


> sei bella te con quelle spalle da pipistrello e i guanti per lavare i piatti!


ma guardati te con quella tutina rosa scolorita dalla lavatrice, ma dove ti piazzi
gatto spelacchiato


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sbri mi fai morire con ste uscite


invece di rallegrarti per le uscite di Sbri, rispondi.



free ha detto:


> sei bella te con quelle spalle da pipistrello e i guanti per lavare i piatti!


questa immagine di Minny mi pare irreale, cioè l'avatar.

è sempre molto sobrio ma in bianco e nero, il che non rende l'arguzia.


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A voi donne piace l'uomo coi capelli folti o l'uomo pelato.


Non amo molto l'uomo pelato. Mi piacciono i capelli, anche se non sono folti.
Ma alla fine poi quando uno ti prende te lo prendi così com'è.


----------



## free (15 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma guardati te con quella tutina rosa scolorita dalla lavatrice, ma dove ti piazzi
> gatto spelacchiato



vabbè, per una volta che ho sbagliato programma:singleeye:


----------



## Sbriciolata (15 Aprile 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sbri mi fai morire con ste uscite


sì sì. Intanto, ridendo e scherzando...

ACCAPARRATRICE

ESOSA

.... ce n'era un'altra ma non mi viene, alla prossima.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2014)

comunque ha ragione principessa; cazzeggio e non faccio nemmeno ridere i polli.
tornando in tema mi sa che parecchie se li sposano con i capellilunghi e li ritrovano pelati .nel mio caso non è così , anzi pare che i brizzolati siano così affascinanti ...e ciò peggiora quel fatto che ogni tanto tiro fuori che dopo i 50 sono gli uomini diventano più appetibili e le donne vegliarde:unhappy:
ho un improvviso attacco di depressione post parto (parto di codeste genialità)


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Ora mi leggo le pagine mancanti, se trovo OT chiudo il D.D.T. . Ma consapevole della qualità dei nick che frequentano il forum son sicuro che non c'è ne sarà bisogno. Gulp.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> perchè tu non hai mai carezzato la mia testa liscia e tonda, soprattutto quand'è rasata fresca.



Vergognati. porco. ah ma io ti capisco sai, minchia se ti capisco. Sei disgustoso, hai sempre in bocca il solito discorso.


----------



## Principessa (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A voi donne piace l'uomo coi capelli folti o l'uomo pelato.


Un uomo mi piace con i capelli folti.

Durante gli atti intimi, mi piace toccarli e accarezzarli, lo trovo molto sensuale.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

gas ha detto:


> ma che cosa vorresti che ti rispondessero le donne?
> 
> forse è meglio se vai a pranzo...... :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:



Fammi capire, tu sei una donna? NO VERO ? Quindi che ne sai? ma dice uno va. Io voglio conoscere quel mistero chiamato donna e.... devo essere ripreso la dove mi nasce una domanda a dir poco fantastica.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Non amo molto l'uomo pelato. Mi piacciono i capelli, anche se non sono folti.
> Ma alla fine poi quando uno ti prende te lo prendi così com'è.



ti prende in che senso?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Principessa ha detto:


> Un uomo mi piace con i capelli folti.
> 
> Durante gli atti intimi, mi piace toccarli e accarezzarli, lo trovo molto sensuale.



:up: capito. Chiaramente parli di sesso non di WC, giusto?


----------



## Principessa (15 Aprile 2014)

Si! Di sesso, ma anche solo di baci appassionati


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2014)

E sulle donne ? 

Capelli lunghi o corti ? 

Io amo le donne con i capelli corti, ma proprio corti. Qualcosa del genere per capirci.


----------



## Lui (15 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E sulle donne ?
> 
> Capelli lunghi o corti ?
> 
> ...


dipende dalla donna, dal viso e dal collo. 

preferibilmente comunque corti.


----------



## Minerva (15 Aprile 2014)

asimmetrici?è il mio stile da un po' di tempo


Tubarao ha detto:


> E sulle donne ?
> 
> Capelli lunghi o corti ?
> 
> ...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> m'interessa quel che c'è dentro alla testa piuttosto quel che c'è sopra lo avete già detto?



Eh bhe come non darti ragione, chiaramente tu sei depilata vero?:rotfl: ( se legge JB farà allusioni)?


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2014)

Lui ha detto:


> dipende dalla donna, dal viso e *dal collo*.
> 
> preferibilmente comunque corti.


:up:


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E sulle donne ?
> 
> Capelli lunghi o corti ?
> 
> ...


a me piacciono le donne con i capelli lunghi. perche c'e' piu presa.


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Tuba*



Tubarao ha detto:


> E sulle donne ?
> 
> Capelli lunghi o corti ?
> 
> ...


Ma..io preferisco quelle con i cappelli lunghi...più facilmente appecorabili.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma..io preferisco quelle con i cappelli lunghi...più facilmente appecorabili.


quoto


----------



## lothar57 (15 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E sulle donne ?
> 
> Capelli lunghi o corti ?
> 
> ...



siamo proprio diversi....a me piacciono lunghissimi...


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Io mi diverto a cambiarli in un anno almeno 2/3 volte...visto quanto crescono velocemente posso permettermelo!
Fino a un mese fa li avevo lunghi fino al fondoschiena quasi, ora sono a metà schiena, molto sfoltiti e scalati...
Due anni fa li avevo corti da gel...insomma, vario!


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A voi donne piace l'uomo coi capelli folti o l'uomo pelato.


io di un uomo guardo altro


----------



## Buscopann (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io di un uomo guardo altro


Il conto in banca?

Buscopann


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Il conto in banca?
> 
> Buscopann


hahhahaha ma no


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ti prende in che senso?


Che ti piace.

Non mi è mai successo, ma se mi prendessi una cotta per un pelato alla fine immagino che me ne fregherei della sua testa. Anzi, magari finirebbe per piacermi da morire. 
Di solito quando mi prende tanto una persona, tendo a trovare sexy e irresistibili anche quelli che in partenza erano punti sfavorevoli. Non riesco più a percepire i suoi 'difetti' fisici come tali, insomma.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io di un uomo guardo altro



E cosa guardi in un uomo ?


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> a me piacciono le donne con i capelli lunghi. perche c'e' piu presa.


Amo il collo femminile

Baciarlo, accarezzarlo, osservarlo. seguirne i contorni con le mani, anche afferrarlo in certi momenti............









... e i capelli in mezzo rompono il cazzo


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E cosa guardi in un uomo ?


specifico perchèho già preso un rosso... mah... io in un uomo guardo il modo di fare, il modo di comportarsi, se sa farmi ridere, se sa parlare di cose diverse dal calcio e/o videogiochi e/o cazzate, l'aspetto fisico, capelli, pancetta, ecc... non mi interessano


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Che ti piace.
> 
> Non mi è mai successo, ma se mi prendessi una cotta per un pelato alla fine immagino che me ne fregherei della sua testa. Anzi, magari finirebbe per piacermi da morire.
> Di solito quando mi prende tanto una persona, tendo a trovare sexy e irresistibili anche quelli che in partenza erano punti sfavorevoli. Non riesco più a percepire i suoi 'difetti' fisici come tali, insomma.



Ahhh che ti piace. ok capito. perdonami avevo capito ben altro.

Devo cambiare compagnia in questo forum, mi sto perdendo e sto diventando molto maligno


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Mmma*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Amo il collo femminile
> 
> Baciarlo, accarezzarlo, osservarlo. seguirne i contorni con le mani, anche afferrarlo in certi momenti............
> 
> ...


Quanto sei romantico...ma sai che me frega del collo....


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> specifico perchèho già preso un rosso... mah... io in un uomo guardo il modo di fare, il modo di comportarsi, se sa farmi ridere, se sa parlare di cose diverse dal calcio e/o videogiochi e/o cazzate, l'aspetto fisico, capelli, pancetta, ecc... non mi interessano


ah. quindi lino banfi andrebbe bene? (a me si)


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> specifico perchèho già preso un rosso... mah... io in un uomo guardo il modo di fare, il modo di comportarsi, se sa farmi ridere, se sa parlare di cose diverse dal calcio e/o videogiochi e/o cazzate, l'aspetto fisico, capelli, pancetta, ecc... non mi interessano



Verde mio e un vaffanculo a chi ti ha dato il rosso non specificando le motivazioni. 


Ritorniamo al discorso. 

Interessante, spesso le donne sembrano attirate da chi sa farle ridere.


Ora capisco il perchè dei calli nelle mani di certi tipi qua dentro.


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ahhh che ti piace. ok capito. perdonami *avevo capito ben altro.
> *
> Devo cambiare compagnia in questo forum, mi sto perdendo e sto diventando molto maligno


Porco!!

 :inlove:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto sei romantico...ma sai che me frega del collo....


Ma dai, non è questione di esse romantici o no, anzi, tutt'altro 

C'hai in mente d'estate, quando magari la collega seduta davanti a te si sposta i capelli e si accarezza il collo sudato........ecco.....a me me spuntano i canini


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ah. quindi lino banfi andrebbe bene? (a me si)


ahahahah lino banfi è troppo anziano per me :mrgreen: però un tipo del genere certo, perchè no?


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Verde mio e un vaffanculo a chi ti ha dato il rosso non specificando le motivazioni.
> 
> 
> Ritorniamo al discorso.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no vabbè, se voglio solo ridere mi prendo un libro di barzellette, con un uomo io voglio poterci stare bene, parlarci di tutto, gli stupidi non mi sono mai piaciuti, l'aspetto è secondario, tra l'altro, per esperienza personale, il bello, figo e palestrato, poi non è un granchè


----------



## zanna (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Porco!!
> 
> :inlove:


:up:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Porco!!
> 
> :inlove:



Oddio.. non riesco a scriverla la parolaccia.... 

:inlove:


Chi mi cerca mi trova in bagno, aufidesenn.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:no vabbè, se voglio solo ridere mi prendo un libro di barzellette, con un uomo io voglio poterci stare bene, parlarci di tutto, gli stupidi non mi sono mai piaciuti, l'aspetto è secondario, tra l'altro, per esperienza personale, il bello, figo e palestrato, poi non è un granchè



Ma si, dai io scherzo, ma tra il serio e il faceto avevo ben capito ( almeno credo) che vivere accanto a una persona solare piace a tutti.


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Verde mio e un vaffanculo a chi ti ha dato il rosso non specificando le motivazioni.
> 
> 
> Ritorniamo al discorso.
> ...


Io no. A me piace ridere insieme a un uomo, mi piace che sia divertente, ma allo stesso modo mi piace molto farlo ridere. 
Poi io rido spessissimo, quindi farmi ridere è troppo facile. Per attirarmi ci vuole ben altro


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma si, dai io scherzo, ma tra il serio e il faceto avevo ben capito ( almeno credo) che vivere accanto a una persona solare piace a tutti.


una persona solare piace, ovviamente, però ci sono anche quelli "ombrosi" che hanno il loro fascino, dipende anche dal periodo che io sto vivendo


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Verde mio e un vaffanculo a chi ti ha dato il rosso non specificando le motivazioni.
> 
> 
> Ritorniamo al discorso.
> ...


Adesso ho capito il tuo grande successo con le donne.Ti tiri giù le mutande....e giù grosse risate vero?


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Io no. A me piace ridere insieme a un uomo, mi piace che sia divertente, ma allo stesso modo mi piace molto farlo ridere.
> Poi io rido spessissimo, quindi farmi ridere è troppo facile. Per attirarmi ci vuole ben altro


Creatività nel farti ridere....!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Io no. A me piace ridere insieme a un uomo, mi piace che sia divertente, ma allo stesso modo mi piace molto farlo ridere.
> Poi io rido spessissimo, quindi farmi ridere è troppo facile. Per attirarmi ci vuole ben altro



Tu sei speciale, ma scriverlo è inutile. Si sente nell'aria, si percepisce, è.... un'aura gigantesca.

















Ciao Alex.


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Oddio.. *non riesco a scriverla la parolaccia....
> *
> :inlove:
> 
> ...


Tu puoi scrivermi quello che vuoi!

:inlove:


----------



## zanna (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu puoi scrivermi quello che vuoi!
> 
> :inlove:


Ossignur ...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> una persona solare piace, ovviamente, però ci sono anche quelli "ombrosi" che hanno il loro fascino, dipende anche dal periodo che io sto vivendo



Ora che periodo è?


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Creatività nel farti ridere....!


Anche, sì!

Gli uomini un po' particolari, divergenti, un po' diversi dagli altri mi hanno sempre attirato molto.


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Sole ha detto:


> Anche, sì!
> 
> Gli uomini un po' particolari, divergenti, un po' diversi dagli altri mi hanno sempre attirato molto.


Ma và?ma per davvero?:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito il tuo grande successo con le donne.Ti tiri giù le mutande....e giù grosse risate vero?



Io a te ti aspetto a Palermo... ti devo fare piangere..! mi devo calare le mutande e.......... vabbè ci ho ripensato, magari ti piace e mi tocca correre con le braghe calate.


Vaffanculo va.


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu sei speciale, ma scriverlo è inutile. Si sente nell'aria, si percepisce, è.... un'aura gigantesca.


:bacio:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Tu puoi scrivermi quello che vuoi!
> 
> :inlove:



Non ci riesco... è assurdo ma non ci riesco. L'evo pure scritto mannaggia a alex. alex ti odio. vaffanculo pure tu. Dico ad alex tesoro non a te.


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ma và?ma per davvero?:rotfl:


Lo so, sembra incredibile ma è così


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ci riesco... è assurdo ma non ci riesco. L'evo pure scritto mannaggia a alex. alex ti odio. vaffanculo pure tu. Dico ad alex tesoro non a te.


Perché sei una persona che rispetta gli altri, fondamentalmente. La cultura del rispetto si sta un po' perdendo e sinceramente, al di là degli scherzi, trovo davvero delicata questa cosa. Davvero


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ora che periodo è?


ora sono in un periodo "down" ho bisogno di tante coccole


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Sole*



Sole ha detto:


> Perché sei una persona che rispetta gli altri, fondamentalmente. La cultura del rispetto si sta un po' perdendo e sinceramente, al di là degli scherzi, trovo davvero delicata questa cosa. Davvero


Ma nooo!Non ci riesce per altri motivi,oggi il suo"bigattino"è inerme....come spesso accade.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Perché sei una persona che rispetta gli altri, fondamentalmente. La cultura del rispetto si sta un po' perdendo e sinceramente, al di là degli scherzi, trovo davvero delicata questa cosa. Davvero


Grazie. :smile:


Ma sai, anche se stiamo scherzando mi sono messo nei panni di Alex e francamente non sarebbe stato bello. 


Ma nemmeno dirlo ad altre donne sarebbe stato bello, se dietro ci sta un marito o un compagno. Forse soltanto ad una donna single e con cui si ha molta confidenza e avvezzi a un certo tipo di scherzo. 

Minchia, aspè che aggiungo altro: vale per me, solo per me e soltanto per me. Se altri fanno diversamente o la pensano diversamente per me non cambia nulla, anche perchè io guardo solo la mia testa, folta di capelli eh.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ora sono in un periodo "down" ho bisogno di tante coccole



prima o dopo mestrua? 


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> prima o dopo mestrua?
> 
> 
> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


nn c'entra niente


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> nn c'entra niente



Ok.

Però è vero che prima e dopo le mestrua la donna vuole.....


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Però è vero che prima e dopo le mestrua la donna vuole.....


vuole cosa? io al massimo sono irritabile, voglio solo poche rotture di palle


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> vuole cosa? io al massimo sono irritabile, voglio solo poche rotture di palle



Strano che tu mi scriva questo. 

Io ho notato che nelle donne il desiderio sessuale aumenta prima e soprattutto dopo il ciclo mestruale. Magari avrò notato male io. 


Anche vero che si nota irritabilità prima e durante il ciclo.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Strano che tu mi scriva questo.
> 
> Io ho notato che nelle donne il desiderio sessuale aumenta prima e soprattutto dopo il ciclo mestruale. Magari avrò notato male io.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma io voglia ce l'ho sempre, non saprei dirti quando è stata l'ultima volta che ho detto "no non c'ho voglia" sempre che l'abbia detto....


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma io voglia ce l'ho sempre, non saprei dirti quando è stata l'ultima volta che ho detto "no non c'ho voglia" sempre che l'abbia detto....



Ciao fratella.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao fratella.


pure te c'hai sempre voglia?


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



birba ha detto:


> pure te c'hai sempre voglia?


Si,con il sedere però....:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> pure te c'hai sempre voglia?



Guarda se lo dicessi sarei come tutti gli uomini, priciso priciso. Ma lascio parlare altro, ( non fare la maliziosa) lascio parlare gli innumerevoli mesi in cui "evito di scrivere dei numeri" nel quale..... vabbè mi hai capiSCIUTO no ? 

Si sono sempre pronto e mi piace sempre.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè? è vero. A parte il fatto che a me il capello sale e pepe, sale e basta, sale e pinzimonio piace...
> poi il capello tinto e la barba grigia cominciano a litigare dopo le 14:30:singleeye:  inoltre il 90% dei parrucchieri per uomo deve avere saltato la parte del corso sulle tinture, fanno dei colori orripilanti.
> e poi c'è il fatto che li portate corti, di solito: la ricrescita si vede dopo una settimana.
> Sono pochissimi gli uomini che guadagnano in estetica dalla tintura per capelli.
> Anche Liga si è ravveduto.


Vero avevo un collega che si tingeva fai da te :singleeye: Avresti dovuto vedere !!!credo che abbia toccato tutte le sfumature e variazioni, peraltro mescolate, dal nero bluastro al rosso aranciato  Era una delizia osservarlo:smilegni due settimana aveva una sfumatura diversa


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda se lo dicessi sarei come tutti gli uomini, priciso priciso. Ma lascio parlare altro, ( non fare la maliziosa) lascio parlare gli innumerevoli mesi in cui "evito di scrivere dei numeri" nel quale..... vabbè mi hai capiSCIUTO no ?
> 
> Si sono sempre pronto e mi piace sempre.


Si,con il sedere,non credo sia la stessa cosa...


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vero avevo un collega che si tingeva fai da te :singleeye: Avresti dovuto vedere !!!credo che abbia toccato tutte le sfumature e variazioni, peraltro mescolate, dal nero bluastro al rosso aranciato  Era una delizia osservarlo:smilegni due settimana aveva una sfumatura diversa


Eh,io ho il problema opposto,la barba mi cresce scura...mi tengo la barba di bianco?:rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

*A Clà*

Fisicamente non c'azzecco nulla col classico siciliano, per altro invece sono il maggiore esponente, tzè.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,con il sedere però....:rotfl:


guarda che non è mica una brutta cosa sai...


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Guarda se lo dicessi sarei come tutti gli uomini, priciso priciso. Ma lascio parlare altro, ( non fare la maliziosa) lascio parlare gli innumerevoli mesi in cui "evito di scrivere dei numeri" nel quale..... vabbè mi hai capiSCIUTO no ?
> 
> Si sono sempre pronto e mi piace sempre.


:up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



birba ha detto:


> guarda che non è mica una brutta cosa sai...


Sicuro,però volevo specificare bene le voglie di ultimo,si tratta di languore anale.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> m'interessa quel che c'è dentro alla testa piuttosto quel che c'è sopra lo avete già detto?


Più o meno ma perché sei verde ? :singleeye:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> oh.
> qua è tutto tuo, adesso?
> che fai, pipì sugli angoli dei 3d?
> hai marchiato gli avatar?
> tzè.


:rotflipì sugli angoli dei 3D :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (15 Aprile 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> perchè? è vero. A parte il fatto che a me il capello sale e pepe, sale e basta, sale e pinzimonio piace...
> poi il capello tinto e la barba grigia cominciano a litigare dopo le 14:30:singleeye:  inoltre il 90% dei parrucchieri per uomo deve avere saltato la parte del corso sulle tinture, fanno dei colori orripilanti.
> e poi c'è il fatto che li portate corti, di solito: la ricrescita si vede dopo una settimana.
> Sono pochissimi gli uomini che guadagnano in estetica dalla tintura per capelli.
> Anche Liga si è ravveduto.



Be'..aspe...immagina Morandi bianco..e lo sarebbe se nn andasse 1 volta allla settimana dai parucchieri a San Lazzaro...poi ti diro'ho amico che da sempre fa cosi',mai visto bianco...pero'cara mia perche'voi si e noi no???spiega...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> :up:





Non fare caso al coso li, alla zanzara dico.... è talmente fissato col culo che lo vede ovunque.

Poi è pure geloso di me, il perchè mica l'ho mai capito.

Se vuoi un consiglio discuti tranquillamente con lui, ma non commettere mai l'errore di dirgli: mi fai vedere le mani.  ( si vergogna dei calli)


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ti prende in che senso?


Ma che domanda eh?:singleeye::carneval:


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicuro,però volevo specificare bene le voglie di ultimo,si tratta di languore anale.


te l'ha detto lui? l'hai visto?


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



birba ha detto:


> te l'ha detto lui? l'hai visto?


Si,ormai è cosa risaputa,solo che è un pò timidino.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> quoto


Da quando in qua appecoroni? :singleeye:caciottella sei una sorpresa continua


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma che domanda eh?:singleeye::carneval:


Senta madame tutto è stato chiarito. ok? ora arriva lei e vuole mettere zizzania ? vabbè che la conoscono tutti a lei e le sue proverbiali sparate di embolo non trattenuto. Ma per piacere eviti di farlo anche con me.

Quanno c'è vo c'è voò :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da quando in qua appecoroni? :singleeye:caciottella sei una sorpresa continua


Miss è sotto la mia ala protettrice.


----------



## Caciottina (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Da quando in qua appecoroni? :singleeye:caciottella sei una sorpresa continua


hai da vede' quello che je faccio io alle donne


----------



## perplesso (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> te l'ha detto lui? l'hai visto?


massì la questione del belino di Ultimo è antico tema di dibattito tra lui ed Oscuro....quasi uno dei grandi classici di Tradinet


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si,ormai è cosa risaputa,solo che è un pò timidino.


vabbè, finchè non chiede niente a te, che problemi hai?


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie. :smile:
> 
> 
> Ma sai, anche se stiamo scherzando mi sono messo nei panni di Alex e francamente non sarebbe stato bello.
> ...


Lo sapevo :inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Verde mio e un vaffanculo a chi ti ha dato il rosso non specificando le motivazioni.
> 
> 
> Ritorniamo al discorso.
> ...


Ah occhio e croce è un requisito essenziale per conquistare una donna, viceversa rischi che la donna rida di te


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> te l'ha detto lui? l'hai visto?



Non credere a nulla di quello che ti dice.

Secondo me gli piaccio e.... insomma è geloso. Ma tranquilla s'attacca al.. cioè vabbè gli piacerebbe ma nun s'attacca.


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Nessuno*



birba ha detto:


> vabbè, finchè non chiede niente a te, che problemi hai?


Nessuno,ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Lo sapevo :inlove:


Davvè? io pure... marò che sintonia? 

:inlove:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma dai, non è questione di esse romantici o no, anzi, tutt'altro
> 
> C'hai in mente d'estate, quando magari la collega seduta davanti a te si sposta i capelli e si accarezza il collo sudato........ecco.....a me me spuntano i canini


Un Dracula diurno?!  :singleeye:


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non credere a nulla di quello che ti dice.
> 
> Secondo me gli piaccio e.... insomma è geloso. Ma tranquilla s'attacca al.. cioè vabbè gli piacerebbe ma nun s'attacca.


 io qui dentro non credo a nessuno, tranquillo :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ah occhio e croce è un requisito essenziale per conquistare una donna, *viceversa rischi che la donna rida di te*



Stai parlando di oscuro, perchè hai timore a nominarlo?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Adesso ho capito il tuo grande successo con le donne.Ti tiri giù le mutande....e giù grosse risate vero?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che colpo basso


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Davvè? io pure... marò che sintonia?
> 
> :inlove:


ma che ce stai a provà?


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Stai parlando di oscuro, perchè hai timore a nominarlo?


Perchè è a conoscenza del mio GROSSO problema....:up:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> io qui dentro non credo a nessuno, tranquillo :rotfl:



Fai benissimo..! 

Di me comunque puoi fidarti, sono l'unico blavo e sincero del forum. tutti gli altri NO.


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:che colpo basso


La semplice verità.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma che ce stai a provà?



Io? no, perchè?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Eh,io ho il problema opposto,la barba mi cresce scura...mi tengo la barba di bianco?:rotfl:


No perché se resti naturale è meglio, di solito porti la barba ?


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Che ti piace.
> 
> Non mi è mai successo, ma se mi prendessi una cotta per un pelato alla fine immagino che me ne fregherei della sua testa. Anzi, magari finirebbe per piacermi da morire.
> Di solito quando mi prende tanto una persona, tendo a trovare sexy e irresistibili anche quelli che in partenza erano punti sfavorevoli. Non riesco più a percepire i suoi 'difetti' fisici come tali, insomma.


Quando si dice avere culo


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> No perché se resti naturale è meglio, di solito porti la barba ?


No.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè è a conoscenza del mio GROSSO problema....:up:



Si, i calli. ma tranquillo gliene ho già parlato. :up:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Si, i calli. ma tranquillo gliene ho già parlato. :up:


Si perchè in effetti per farmi una sega devo usare tutte e due le mani,a te bastano le manine di barbie.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Senta madame tutto è stato chiarito. ok? ora arriva lei e vuole mettere zizzania ? vabbè che la conoscono tutti a lei e le sue proverbiali sparate di embolo non trattenuto. Ma per piacere eviti di farlo anche con me.
> 
> Quanno c'è vo c'è voò :rotfl:


Stupidino :rotfl:Io al massimo non trattengo uno starnuto :carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Stai parlando di oscuro, perchè hai timore a nominarlo?


Ok oscurooooooooooooo:carneval: ma come sto parlando di oscuro ? Oscuro fa anche ridere almeno a me


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si perchè in effetti per farmi una sega devo usare tutte e due le mani,a te bastano le manine di barbie.




Ora sappiamo che manine delicate hai. guarda che non so se alle donne piace la mano piccola, delicata e liscia come le mie si.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Stupidino :rotfl:Io al massimo non trattengo uno starnuto :carneval:



ops.. ti avevo scambiata per JB.


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok oscurooooooooooooo:carneval: ma come sto parlando di oscuro ? Oscuro fa anche ridere almeno a me


E senza tirarmi giù le mutande....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ops.. ti avevo scambiata per JB.


:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:ma lui ha il pisello ed è calvo (?) ti sembro io ? :incazzato:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok oscurooooooooooooo:carneval: ma come sto parlando di oscuro ? Oscuro fa anche ridere almeno a me



Appunto, fa ridere. questo dicevo, anche senza calarsi le mutande.  se le cala poi cade tutto il malloppone a terra. non per la quantità eh, indovina perchè.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E senza tirarmi giù le mutande....


Ma così rincari la dose ( Ultimo non leggere)


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:ma lui ha il pisello ed è calvo (?) ti sembro io ? :incazzato:



Ha il pisello ? minchia che sgoopppp jb ha il pisellooooo..! ( e le palle) ?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Appunto, fa ridere. questo dicevo, anche senza calarsi le mutande.  se le cala poi cade tutto il malloppone a terra. non per la quantità eh, indovina perchè.


Oh maro' la guerra del pacco si sta scatenando :mexican: ora voglio vedere che dice oscurello


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> :incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:ma lui ha il pisello ed è calvo (?) ti sembro io ? :incazzato:


Sicura?jb ha il pisello?


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ha il pisello ? minchia che sgoopppp jb ha il pisellooooo..! ( e le palle) ?


Ma perché non lo ha ... :singleeyeoverino ( sai quando entra come m'accoppa) uuuhhh immagino


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*SI*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Appunto, fa ridere. questo dicevo, anche senza calarsi le mutande.  se le cala poi cade tutto il malloppone a terra. non per la quantità eh, indovina perchè.


In effetti se spingo con la mano forzando tocca terra.....tu spingi la mano per trovarlo....


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E sulle donne ?
> 
> Capelli lunghi o corti ?
> 
> ...


si vabbè. Milla va bene anche A) calva B) con le trecce da olandesina C) con la tinta azzurrina da anziana di paese. Ti piace vincere facile


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> specifico *perchèho già preso un rosso*... mah... io in un uomo guardo il modo di fare, il modo di comportarsi, se sa farmi ridere, se sa parlare di cose diverse dal calcio e/o videogiochi e/o cazzate, l'aspetto fisico, capelli, pancetta, ecc... non mi interessano


che gente idiota


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sicura?jb ha il pisello?


Ma perché lo hanno evirato ?! :singleeye: Se è uomo a scanso di equivoci si  non è uomo ?! ( Maremma Marcellina poi vedi quando entra che di sermoni tira !!!:sonar


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché non lo ha ... :singleeyeoverino ( sai quando entra come m'accoppa) uuuhhh immagino



Ma lo stai domandando a me se lo ha? domandalo a oscuro che di malloppi dice se ne intende.


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma lo stai domandando a me se lo ha? domandalo a oscuro che di malloppi dice se ne intende.


Ormai ho paura a domandarlo :singleeye:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti se spingo con la mano forzando tocca terra.....tu spingi la mano per trovarlo.... tutto


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Secondo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma lo stai domandando a me se lo ha? domandalo a oscuro che di malloppi dice se ne intende.


L'uomo super dotato si riconosce da come scrive....jb sta messo male.


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Tu sei speciale, ma scriverlo è inutile. Si sente nell'aria, si percepisce, è.... un'aura gigantesca.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ciao Ultimo


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Io? no, perchè?


ma mica con me :rotfl:con sole:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Ultimo*



@lex ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo


Addio clà....addio....!


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> specifico perchèho già preso un rosso... mah... io in un uomo guardo il modo di fare, il modo di comportarsi, se sa farmi ridere, se sa parlare di cose diverse dal calcio e/o videogiochi e/o cazzate, l'aspetto fisico, capelli, pancetta, ecc... non mi interessano


sarò superficiale io, ma a me uno in gamba, che mi fa ridere, parlare di cose diverse etc etc, se NON mi piace fisicamente è un amico. Tutti i miei amici sono così.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ormai ho paura a domandarlo :singleeye:



Non lo fare, dammi fiducia. tanto ti diranno che bla bla bla... e dopo vanno di pippa.

Edit: correzione: modifica messaggio : anche di cassa oltre che di pippa. ( cassa automatica eh se apre e chiude sola)


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Oh maro' la guerra del pacco si sta scatenando :mexican: ora voglio vedere che dice oscurello


Ma che per caso anche in questo forum si parte con la gara dei centimetri, a chi ce l'ha più lungo, chi più grosso, chi lo fa durare di più!?
Eh no...per favore no! In tutti i fora maledetti che ho frequentato poi si cadeva nel triviale spinto!


----------



## lolapal (15 Aprile 2014)

Ma possibile che un'interessante discussione come questa sia andata a finire a piselli?
Uff, con voi non si riesce a esser seri...


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non ci riesco... è assurdo ma non ci riesco. L'evo pure scritto mannaggia a alex. alex ti odio. vaffanculo pure tu. Dico ad alex tesoro non a te.


ma figurati,....un bel vaffanculo pure a te...
ma scrivi...scrivi pure tranquillo:voodoo:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



lolapal ha detto:


> Ma possibile che un'interessante discussione come questa sia andata a finire a piselli?
> Uff, con voi non si riesce a esser seri...


Con ultimo si finisce sempre a parlare di cazzi...sempre.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> L'uomo super dotato si riconosce da come scrive....jb sta messo male.



Alla pecora dici? specifica e non aver timore, cazzo.


----------



## lolapal (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che per caso anche in questo forum si parte con la gara dei centimetri, a chi ce l'ha più lungo, chi più grosso, chi lo fa durare di più!?
> Eh no...per favore no! In tutti i fora maledetti che ho frequentato poi si cadeva nel triviale spinto!


E' successo, è successo... e anche recentemente... :blank:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> Ciao Ultimo



mii che sei rosso..!


----------



## lolapal (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con ultimo si finisce sempre a parlare di cazzi...sempre.


Mi sa che qui ognuno c'ha la sua peculiarità...


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Grazie. :smile:
> 
> 
> Ma sai, anche se stiamo scherzando mi sono messo nei panni di Alex e francamente non sarebbe stato bello.
> ...


m
ah, rispetto questo pensiero ma penso anche che  il rispetto si veda in altre cose.
Per caso stavi dando della zoccola alla mia fidanzata?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma mica con me :rotfl:con sole:rotfl:


 ma chii? io? ma quando mai. 

La vuoi smettere ?


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ok.
> 
> Però è vero che prima e dopo le mestrua la donna vuole.....


beh, pure durante


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma figurati,....un bel vaffanculo pure a te...
> ma scrivi...scrivi pure tranquillo:voodoo:


E' bello sapere che accedi al forum a quest'ora. come mai le ciglia così lunghe ?


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> ma chii? io? ma quando mai.
> 
> La vuoi smettere ?


E anche vero che sole provoca però....


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma chii? io? ma quando mai.
> 
> La vuoi smettere ?


nu


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> E' successo, è successo... e anche recentemente... :blank:


E io che pensavo di aver trovato un lido pulito da misure di cazzi e mazzi...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> m
> ah, rispetto questo pensiero ma penso anche che  il rispetto si veda in altre cose.
> Per caso stavi dando della zoccola alla mia fidanzata?



e ora premettendo che non mi permetterei mai, mi dici quando esci dal forum? :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> E io che pensavo di aver trovato un lido pulito da misure di cazzi e mazzi...


Dai che stai qui per quello....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Non lo fare, dammi fiducia. tanto ti diranno che bla bla bla... e dopo vanno di pippa.
> 
> Edit: correzione: modifica messaggio : anche di cassa oltre che di pippa. ( cassa automatica eh se apre e chiude sola)


Va bene ... Comunque quando passa joey ti uso come scudo spaziale per la difesa


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Perchè è a conoscenza del mio GROSSO problema....:up:


inversamente proporzionale all'attrezzo


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> beh, pure durante



Vero, ma tu non hai notato mai quello che ho scritto? ( dico, a parte il carattere irritabile, presuntuoso, stizzoso irascibile ecc ecc) ?


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> E' bello sapere che accedi al forum a quest'ora. come mai le ciglia così lunghe ?


perché ho pochi capelli e mi faccio un riportone dal davanti


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vero, ma tu non hai notato mai quello che ho scritto? ( dico, a parte il carattere irritabile, presuntuoso, stizzoso irascibile ecc ecc) ?


si..a parte


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*No*



@lex ha detto:


> inversamente proporzionale all'attrezzo


Grosso come il mio attrezzo


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Dai che stai qui per quello....


Bè...è l'unica cosa che mi interessa degli astanti...la mi par ovvia la cosa!


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Bè...è l'unica cosa che mi interessa degli astanti...la mi par ovvia la cosa!


Si era capito....:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma che per caso anche in questo forum si parte con la gara dei centimetri, a chi ce l'ha più lungo, chi più grosso, chi lo fa durare di più!?
> Eh no...per favore no! In tutti i fora maledetti che ho frequentato poi si cadeva nel triviale spinto!


Arrivi tardi tutti argomenti già trattati e digeriti con variazioni pirotecniche sul tema ...  credo,sismica discusso pure di "guest" ( cit. Tebe) depilate e schiaffetti in loco ( sempre cit.Tebe)


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E anche vero che sole provoca però....



Ma quando maiii! siete solo voi che leggete la dove non centra una beata cippa coi discorsi culturali e filosofici che io e lei facciamo. Smettetela di fare i cafoni, e che cazzo va.


----------



## Nobody (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> perché ho pochi capelli e mi faccio un riportone dal davanti


ot: bell'avatar! Mica ce la facevo la culona inchiavabile così tettona


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E senza tirarmi giù le mutande....


in quel caso un infarto dalle risate


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ma possibile che un'interessante discussione come questa sia andata a finire a piselli?
> Uff, con voi non si riesce a esser seri...


In realtà non credo ci sia stato da quando son qui mai un 3D serio dall'inizio alla fine :smile:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Ma quando maiii! siete solo voi che leggete la dove non centra una beata cippa coi discorsi culturali e filosofici che io e lei facciamo. Smettetela di fare i cafoni, e che cazzo va.


Allora provoca sicuro,una si metterebbe a fare discorsi filosofici e culturali con te?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> nu




come  tvbtt ma tt


----------



## lolapal (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> In realtà non credo ci sia stato da quando son qui mai un 3D serio dall'inizio alla fine :smile:


Quoto! :rotfl:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Va bene ... Comunque quando passa joey ti uso come scudo spaziale per la difesa



Per una donna non ho problemi a farlo, se poi il "soggetto" è jb, vabbè mi gratto le palle così ne sente l'odore.


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Con ultimo si finisce sempre a parlare di cazzi...sempre.


è la nostalgia


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Alex*



@lex ha detto:


> è la nostalgia


é successo pure a te vero?


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E anche vero che sole provoca però....


ma no...daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Per una donna non ho problemi a farlo, se poi il "soggetto" è jb, vabbè mi gratto le palle così ne sente l'odore.


O mamma !!!


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> perché ho pochi capelli e mi faccio un riportone dal davanti


ma si Sole lo aveva pure scritto. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ( non è vero)


----------



## lolapal (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E io che pensavo di aver trovato un lido pulito da misure di cazzi e mazzi...


eeeeh che ce voi fa'?
Bisogna tollerarli così come sono... nel virtuale come nel reale...


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Quoto! :rotfl:


Ciao michetta :smile:


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Si era capito....:rotfl:


Non mi nascondo io!


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> e ora premettendo che non mi permetterei mai, mi dici quando esci dal forum? :rotfl:


meglio di no. che se poi torno senza avvisare vi trovo in privè ignudi e mi tocca farvi fuori


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non mi nascondo io!


E fatti avanti allora....


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> eeeeh che ce voi fa'?
> Bisogna tollerarli così come sono... nel virtuale come nel reale...


Sono molto tollerante!


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E fatti avanti allora....


E come dovrei fare di grazia!?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Allora provoca sicuro,una si metterebbe a fare discorsi filosofici e culturali con te?



 E bhe, quando stanchi di sentire parlare di pippe, si. :sic:


----------



## lolapal (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Va bene ... Comunque quando passa joey ti uso come scudo spaziale per la difesa


Ti difendo iooooooo!!!! :bacio:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*alex*



@lex ha detto:


> meglio di no. che se poi torno senza avvisare vi trovo in privè ignudi e mi tocca farvi fuori


E mentre stai premendo il grilletto guardi il grilletto inerme di ultimo e ti metti a ridere pure tu....


----------



## Fiammetta (15 Aprile 2014)

lolapal ha detto:


> Ti difendo iooooooo!!!! :bacio:


Grazie tesoro :abbraccio:


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Grosso come il mio attrezzo


eh no quello è direttamente, la matematica  e la geometria non sono il tuo forte. te 'ho sempre detto. confondi i centimetri con i millimetri


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Bè*



Nicka ha detto:


> E come dovrei fare di grazia!?


Scrivi cosa cerchi....


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> O mamma !!!


Eddaii... ormai è come un tamburo sfondato ( non alludo al culo) ma al suo modo di insultare.


----------



## Nicka (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Scrivi cosa cerchi....


Ma se tu stesso hai detto che s'è capito!!!! 
Poi rischio di diventare monotona!!!


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

Nobody ha detto:


> ot: bell'avatar! Mica ce la facevo la culona inchiavabile così tettona


si ma non ti ingrifare che mi fai impressione


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> come  tvbtt ma tt


hai la tastiera rotta?


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma se tu stesso hai detto che s'è capito!!!!
> Poi rischio di diventare monotona!!!


Tranquilla che certe monotonie mi aggradano.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> meglio di no. che se poi torno senza avvisare vi trovo in privè ignudi e mi tocca farvi fuori



Una cosa del genere non succederà mai ne in un senso nè nell'altro. Però. se al posto di alex il nick fosse stato oscuro, son sicuro che una bella pippa se la sarebbe fatta.


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> é successo pure a te vero?


no. in effetti pensavo più a te


----------



## lolapal (15 Aprile 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Sono molto tollerante!


A chi lo dici...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> hai la tastiera rotta?


ma no..! uso il linguaggio dei giovani, mi compete sai. 

Ti piacciono i giovani o gli uomini maturi?


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E mentre stai premendo il grilletto guardi il grilletto inerme di ultimo e ti metti a ridere pure tu....


una risata anche nei momenti più drammatici ci sta sempre


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Ultimo*



Ultimo ha detto:


> ma no..! uso il linguaggio dei giovani, mi compete sai.
> 
> Ti piacciono i giovani o gli uomini maturi?


Non quelli come te con la foto del pisello al posto del pisello.


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Una cosa del genere non succederà mai ne in un senso nè nell'altro. Però. se al posto di alex il nick fosse stato oscuro, son sicuro che una bella pippa se la sarebbe fatta.


stiamo esagerando...che schifo..ahahahahahahahah


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> stiamo esagerando...che schifo..ahahahahahahahah



Quoto. ma mica c'è ne sono tanti di oscuro. tranquillo alex, e poi io non lo farei guardare, magari gli presento qualche donna, ecco questo si.


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto. ma mica c'è ne sono tanti di oscuro. tranquillo alex, e poi io non lo farei guardare, magari gli presento qualche donna, ecco questo si.


troppo complicato. poi ti tocca spiegargli cosa farne


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Non quelli come te con la foto del pisello al posto del pisello.



Mi stai guardando l'uccello. svergognato.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> ma no..! uso il linguaggio dei giovani, mi compete sai.
> 
> Ti piacciono i giovani o gli uomini maturi?


beh io ho una certa età, i giovini non mi interessano


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> troppo complicato. poi ti tocca spiegargli cosa farne



Vabbè ci rinuncio, oscuro.pippa.for.ever. Mi dispiace Clà.


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Vabbè ci rinuncio, oscuro.pippa.for.ever. Mi dispiace Clà.


Toccatemi tutto ma non le mie pippe.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> una risata anche nei momenti più drammatici ci sta sempre



Mi faresti un piacere, sai altrimenti mi domanda di vedere il mio grilletto e tenta di farlo sparare. gli dici che il grilletto lo hanno le donne e che si chiama clitoride, che uso farne non glielo spiegare sarebbe inutile.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> beh io ho una certa età, i giovini non mi interessano



Wuauu!


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sarò superficiale io, ma a me uno in gamba, che mi fa ridere, parlare di cose diverse etc etc, se NON mi piace fisicamente è un amico. Tutti i miei amici sono così.


Quindi, paradossalmente, uno che ti piace fisicamente, ma pirla, noioso, simpatico quanto JB quando gli girano, interessante quanto vedere i panni che si asciugano al sole, potrebbe, e sottolineo potrebbe, essere qualcosa di più di un amico ?


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Wuauu!


sei anziano?


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi faresti un piacere, sai altrimenti mi domanda di vedere il mio grilletto e tenta di farlo sparare. gli dici che il grilletto lo hanno le donne e che si chiama clitoride, che uso farne non glielo spiegare sarebbe inutile.


E tu cosa saresti infatti?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Toccatemi tutto ma non le mie pippe.



La mia pippa clà, la mia pippa devi scrivere, altrimenti pare che parli di un uso indiscriminato di...... pippe? una davanti una dietro.:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Vabbè ci rinuncio, oscuro.pippa.for.ever. Mi dispiace Clà.


e anche lì...dover tenere la lente di ingrandimento nell'altra mano è complicato


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*No*



Ultimo ha detto:


> La mia pippa clà, la mia pippa devi scrivere, altrimenti pare che parli di un uso indiscriminato di...... pippe? una davanti una dietro.:rotfl::rotfl:


Io mi intossico di pippe,e me ne vanto.Mi ci sfracello il pisello.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> sei anziano?



Al punto giusto. 


:rofl:


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Mi faresti un piacere, sai altrimenti mi domanda di vedere il mio grilletto e tenta di farlo sparare. gli dici che il grilletto lo hanno le donne e che si chiama clitoride, che uso farne non glielo spiegare sarebbe inutile.


ma gliel'ho già detto che si fa prima a ficcarglielo in chiulo che in testa, tranquillo


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E tu cosa saresti infatti?


E a te che minchia t'interessa. con rispetto parlando eh..! :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lolapal (15 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi, paradossalmente, uno che ti piace fisicamente, ma pirla, noioso,* simpatico quanto JB quando gli girano*, interessante quanto vedere i panni che si asciugano al sole, potrebbe, e sottolineo potrebbe, essere qualcosa di più di un amico ?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Accidenti, c'è un limite a tutto, anche se ti parte l'ormone...


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi intossico di pippe,e me ne vanto.Mi ci sfracello il pisello.



E  non solo, ma si era capito. :rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> E  non solo, ma si era capito. :rotfl:


meglio il mio pisello sfracellato che il tuo culo flagellato.


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma gliel'ho già detto che si fa prima a ficcarglielo in chiulo che in testa, tranquillo


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> meglio il mio pisello sfracellato che il tuo culo flagellato.



Cazzo vuoi, tieniti il pisello sfracellato, io mi tengo il mio culo immacolato. :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io mi intossico di pippe,e me ne vanto.Mi ci sfracello il pisello.


non è che ci voglia tutto 'sto impegno, diciamolo


----------



## oscuro (15 Aprile 2014)

*Si*



Ultimo ha detto:


> Cazzo vuoi, tieniti il pisello sfracellato, io mi tengo il mio culo immacolato. :rotfl::rotfl:


Ha visto più schizzi il tuo culo che il pontile di mondello....!


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha visto più schizzi il tuo culo che il pontile di mondello....!


ussignurdamuracces:unhappy:


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ha visto più schizzi il tuo culo che il pontile di mondello....!


Mo non esageriamo eh.. stai passando il limite..! e sono serio. 






























































































ti sei scordato il culo di JB


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quindi, paradossalmente, uno che ti piace fisicamente, ma pirla, noioso, simpatico quanto JB quando gli girano, interessante quanto vedere i panni che si asciugano al sole, potrebbe, e sottolineo potrebbe, essere qualcosa di più di un amico ?


son scema, scusa?

Persone che non mi interessano/mi divertono/mi stimolano non le frequento. Se mi piacciono ANCHE fisicamente, se ne può parlare di fale diventare altro, altrimenti sono amici/conoscenti. Tu non fai così?


----------



## Ultimo (15 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> son scema, scusa?
> 
> Persone che non mi interessano/mi divertono/mi stimolano non le frequento. Se mi piacciono ANCHE fisicamente, se ne può parlare di fale diventare altro, altrimenti sono amici/conoscenti. Tu non fai così?



Ilo masculo male che vada usa il cuscino. devo spiegartene l'uso?


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> son scema, scusa?
> 
> Persone che non mi interessano/mi divertono/mi stimolano non le frequento. Se mi piacciono ANCHE fisicamente, se ne può parlare di fale diventare altro, altrimenti sono amici/conoscenti. Tu non fai così?


Avevo capito altro, mio personalissimo Anticristo


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ilo masculo male che vada usa il cuscino. devo spiegartene l'uso?


non ora, ho un momento di fragilità di stomaco


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Avevo capito altro, mio personalissimo Anticristo


ebbè, che io e te abbiamo gusti dissonanti non ci piove, ma mettermi in bocca concetti fuori dal mondo...  no, eh:wide-grin:


----------



## Tubarao (15 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ebbè, che io e te abbiamo gusti dissonanti non ci piove, ma mettermi in bocca concetti fuori dal mondo...  no, eh:wide-grin:


Ma infatti io mica affermavo. Chiedevo.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ma infatti io mica affermavo. Chiedevo.


ok. Io ho scritto questo intervento -non è la prima volta, invero- perché altrove ho letto concetti tipo: a me se fa ridere va bene tutto; a me se interessa intellettualmente nemmeno le vedo più le fattezze fisiche, etc etc. Che ne so, sarò superficiale io, appunto, ma io le fattezze continuo a vederle anche se è un genio spassosissimo. O apprezzo entrambi gli aspetti, o rimane tutto sul piano amicale/di conoscenza


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok. Io ho scritto questo intervento -non è la prima volta, invero- perché altrove ho letto concetti tipo: a me se fa ridere va bene tutto; a me se interessa intellettualmente nemmeno le vedo più le fattezze fisiche, etc etc. Che ne so, sarò superficiale io, appunto, ma io le fattezze continuo a vederle anche se è un genio spassosissimo. O apprezzo entrambi gli aspetti, o rimane tutto sul piano amicale/di conoscenza


ma non credo che tu ti debba giustificare per questo, al mondo siamo tutti diversi, direi per fortuna, sennò alcune persone non avrebbero possibilità :up:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> ma non credo che tu ti debba giustificare per questo, al mondo siamo tutti diversi, direi per fortuna, sennò alcune persone non avrebbero possibilità :up:


ma infatti mi gustificavo per finta :mrgreen:
a me va benissimo così, e al mio ormone pure


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> sarò superficiale io, ma a me uno in gamba, che mi fa ridere, parlare di cose diverse etc etc, se NON mi piace fisicamente è un amico. Tutti i miei amici sono così.


Ovvio che un uomo ti deve piacere innanzitutto fisicamente. Se manca quello addio. Ma penso che si possa trovare molto sexy anche un difetto fisico o una persona che oggettivamente non reputi perfetta.
Anzi, è proprio quando uno ti prende tanto fisicamente che non noti eventuali difetti e ti sembra bellissimo. Almeno a me succede così.


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> Ovvio che un uomo ti deve piacere innanzitutto fisicamente. Se manca quello addio. Ma penso che si possa trovare molto sexy anche un difetto fisico o una persona che oggettivamente non reputi perfetta.
> Anzi, è proprio quando uno ti prende tanto fisicamente che non noti eventuali difetti e ti sembra bellissimo. Almeno a me succede così.


ok, UN difetto fisico rispetto a quel che mi piace in teoria, ok. Ma mi pare di aver sentito altro: ci sono persone per quali l'aspetto fisico è irrilevante, sembra. Io nojelapossofà. Basso, morbido, panzottino, calvo, peloso...anche no. Sorry.


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, UN difetto fisico rispetto a quel che mi piace in teoria, ok. Ma mi pare di aver sentito altro: ci sono persone per quali l'aspetto fisico è irrilevante, sembra. Io nojelapossofà. Basso, morbido, panzottino, calvo, peloso...anche no. Sorry.


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e scusa ma non sai che ti perdi   :inlove:


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ok, UN difetto fisico rispetto a quel che mi piace in teoria, ok. Ma mi pare di aver sentito altro: ci sono persone per quali l'aspetto fisico è irrilevante, sembra. Io nojelapossofà. *Basso, morbido, panzottino*, *calvo, peloso...anche no. Sorry*.


:rotfl:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:e scusa ma non sai che ti perdi   :inlove:


eh, non si può sapere tutto nella vita


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

Sole ha detto:


> :rotfl:


'azzo ridi? è il mio ritratto


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> eh, non si può sapere tutto nella vita


anche questo è vero  però a volte il bruttino sa stupire


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> 'azzo ridi? è il mio ritratto


ma dai, mentre scrivevo pensavo ad Albanese...:unhappy:


----------



## Sole (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> 'azzo ridi? è il mio ritratto


:scared:


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> anche questo è vero  però a volte il bruttino sa stupire


ma anche i non bruttini, sai? Non sono mica tutti vanesi o cretini


----------



## birba (15 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma anche i non bruttini, sai? Non sono mica tutti vanesi o cretini


no no ma lo so, per mia esperienza il "Nomale" è il migliore


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

birba ha detto:


> no no ma lo so, per mia esperienza il "Nomale" è il migliore


Mi fido sulla parola. Credo che continuerò a seguire, naturalmente, quello che il cervello e l'ormone mi diranno 

poi, non è che muoio dietro ai surfisti californiani, eh. L'essere interessanti in ogni aspetto vale sempre.


----------



## @lex (15 Aprile 2014)

AnnaBlume ha detto:


> ma dai, mentre scrivevo pensavo ad Albanese...:unhappy:


ma infatti non è vero


----------



## AnnaBlume (15 Aprile 2014)

@lex ha detto:


> ma infatti non è vero



ffffiuuuuuu :fischio:


----------



## Innominata (15 Aprile 2014)

Trenta pagine? Addirittura? Va be', rispondo alla prima. Grande passione per i capelli, folti (possibilmente così nel tempo), lunghi ( diventai amica con un collega di studi perché aveva un crine meraviglioso lungo sulle spalle), il con-sorte ha piume molto fitte  e leggere. Insomma: capelli. Luminosi, rispettati, liberi e belli. Però devo dire che l'unico uomo che attualmente mi attiva (si dice così o si dice attizza) e' Joe Bastianich!


----------



## MK (15 Aprile 2014)

Ultimo ha detto:


> A voi donne piace l'uomo coi capelli folti o l'uomo pelato.


Pelato no.


----------



## Ultimo (16 Aprile 2014)

Innominata ha detto:


> *Trenta pagine? Addirittura?* Va be', rispondo alla prima. Grande passione per i capelli, folti (possibilmente così nel tempo), lunghi ( diventai amica con un collega di studi perché aveva un crine meraviglioso lungo sulle spalle), il con-sorte ha piume molto fitte  e leggere. Insomma: capelli. Luminosi, rispettati, liberi e belli. Però devo dire che l'unico uomo che attualmente mi attiva (si dice così o si dice attizza) e' Joe Bastianich!



Qua si lavora, che te pare..!


----------

